# Damasko going to the dogs!



## STK1200S (Jul 28, 2015)

Gents, ive been an avid watch enthusiast since I was 11 years old when my father gave me his Felka Airmaster 27 jewels Auto. I loved that watch, sent it in for service several times spending more each time that the watch was worth, same thing with crocodile bands etc... until sadly it was stolen from me about 15 years ago by someone who must have thought they've scored a solid gold grail timepiece of sorts! 

At any rate, that watch started me on a 30+ year journey culminatingin a 15 watch collection at Its hight & again i managed to loose them all except for a random 4! 2 IWCs & 2 Ventura watches " the Swiss variety". I love them all but dont wear them at all! Maybe 2x a piece just to admire them & put them back in the box! i spent months & sometimes years researching each watch until i pulled the trigger. 

Ive Allways had an affinity for Fligers hence one of the IWCs. A Doppel Ref 3713 but cannot bear to wear that watch on a daily basis. So ive decided to buy an end all be all watch and be done with it. I initially narrowed my choices down to Stowa, Sinn, fortis & Damasko. Through months of research & many reasons some rational & some not so im leaning heavily towards the Damasko, specifically the DA38 / 44 or 46 on bracket even though perplexingly the weakest part of the Damasko bracelet by country mile is a 5 Cents pin securing it to the watch. Ive been dreaming about doing a custom torx screw setup securing the bracelet to the watch similar to the bracelet links screws! 

The only reason ive hesitated pulling the trigger is the ungodly large quantity of Damasko watches specifically the models im interested in on the pre-owned market. They hold their prices very well but nevertheless im bothered by this! In layman's terms I can't help thinking that if these watches are that good why are there a disproportionate large number on the pre-owned market. I cant figure it out & humbly am soliciting your opinions & council!?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

A few questions to see if it helps:

Do you know how many watches Damasko produces/sells each year?
Do you know the ratio of used Damaskos for sale / new ones produced?
Do you know that figure for many other brands too?

Unless you do know all of this, there is a chance you are noticing lots of used Damaskos for sale because you have been paying attention , but it might not be any more than for other brands.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

I've read Mike's post here stating that Damasko produced as much as 1500 watches per year. Not a lot imo. That was a couple of year ago, I guess it is save to say that they may produce up to 2000 watches annually today, the majority of that number goes to their ETA models for sure, including their DA series.

OP, if you're looking for a watch to end it all (if it's even possible), consider to get the in-house model. They are obviously a lot less often found circulating in the second watch market. With all the tech Damasko put at it, I believe it would stand up well against your IWC in the collection.

Not sure about modding it to have torx lug holes though. The lugs on Damasko watches are pretty narrow, you may actually weaken the overall construction by doing so.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Perception is a weird thing. 
You are talking of an "ungodly large quantity" of Damasko watches on the pre-owned market. In the home country of Damasko you will hardly find any pre-owned Damasko watches on ebay.de. Even on chrono24.com there aren't that much offered.
There's no disproportional large number of pre-owned Damasko watches, it is just your perception. Most Damasko owners I know keep their watch. Of course there are always flippers. Anyway, if you are bothered stay away and miss put on a beautiful time piece and true german engineering.









Get a Sinn. Wait, no, don't, pre-owned Sinn are available in ungodly large quantities, especially 103, 556, U1.


----------



## STK1200S (Jul 28, 2015)

Thank you very much for the replies. I realise now that my decision to post in the Damasco section was the right one. A lot of valid points that i hadn't previously considered. The "end all be all" comment was my attempt to convey that im done collecting watches. It dosnt do it for me any more for lack of a better phrase. Im getting old & clumsy, bumping into things etc.. hence one reason that im siding with Damasko. I always believed that wear and tear etc..give a watch like a flieger enormous character but delaying it can also be a good thing.

I apologize if ive offended anyone with my initial post & hope no one takes it that way. Truth be told i would personally like to give a good ol fashioned tenderizing to anyone who talked down to any of my watches as the height of my collecting passion.

Ive always been under the impression that Damasko made limited quantities for what i understand to be world wide but again 80% + of the Damasko's i see on the pre owned market are in the US, UK, Germany. Dont know what to make of that. I dont have any hard facts or #s to back up any of my statements regarding Damasko,, just what ive seen & interpreted to the best of my ability.

After opening up this pagehttp://www.mywatchmart.com/damasko/ 
I threw my arms up in the air and decided to post up. I understand that some of d thoes watches are sold and they're a collection of Damaskos from popular watch sites mostly but still its a surprise for me.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Well, "new this week: 1071 New today: 135" does not relate to Damasko only. From March 7 until today there are about 50 Damasko, some are new (robattopper), one is a WTB. Roughly about 13 per month. That's quite a normal figure isn't it ?!


----------



## handsoverfist (Feb 9, 2017)

I think the quantity of Damasko that you see for sale may be slightly warped by the above point - you are looking for Damasko, and thus seeing them. 

As has also been stated, there aren't that many on the second-hand market (chrono24, eBay). There may be some on the forums, however, I believe this is testament to the quality of the watch - we are a very small community, yet many on the forum purchase Damasko. They have a good reputation and make great watches, hence enthusiast interest in the brand, and hence them appearing on these forums.

The other potential reason you see them for sale on forums like this is that, relatively speaking, they are 'entry level' to high-end, well-made sports watches. People on these forums who purchase micro-brands may hold a Damasko as a stepping stone into Oris Aquis then Omega Seamaster, Rolex Submariner, etc. This, again, is testament to their quality - I don't think seeing these collectors on-selling their watches as contrary to the quality of the piece - it's just a feature of the nature of collectors in the community developing and flipping


----------



## LC123 (Mar 23, 2016)

I have owned 5 Damaskos (DA36, DA37, DA47, DC57 and DC66). All were bought pre owned and I wouldn't say any of them were particularly easy to come by. The only one I still have is the DC57 which I would not part with. That took around 2+ years of waiting for one to come up. Note, not the right one just any one for sale on the used market. From my experience I can definitely see that most people seem to keep hold of their Damaskos once they find the right one/s for them.


----------



## elbilo (Sep 11, 2011)

For the sake of simplicity, I'll place Damasko owners (perhaps watch enthusiasts in general) into two camps: alphas and betas. The alphas appreciate the watch/brand for what it offers (based on design, tech, value, etc.) and thoughtfully purchase with the intent to keep it. The betas will purchase a watch based on the fanfare, as they want to see what the hype is about and may or may not develop an appreciation. Often, such enthusiasts will purchase a used watch, so they can resell for little to no loss if they don't connect with it. I have seen some Damaskos for sale by 2nd and 3rd owners. In this instance, that 1 watch makes it look like there were 2-3 for sale over a period of time. Also, you don't always know the motivation for selling. Some choose to sell a watch they love to fund a greater necessity. You already acknowledged that Damaskos hold their value well, which to me, says more about the watch than the number of sales listings. I would be more concerned if used models were sold at a greater loss than they currently are.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

The _absolute_ number of Damasko watches on the preowned market pails in comparison to the number of Omegas or Rolexes. And, though I have no proof, I'd imagine it's also _proportionately_ fewer. You're probably exploring sales platforms where many people are flippers in order to obtain other watches (or things) and not because there's something wrong with their Damasko watches.


----------



## Nadroj56 (Sep 26, 2012)

I see an "ungodly" amount of preowned watches for sale from nearly every brand. It's the beauty of Watchrecon.com Chrono24 etc, you can find nearly anything you're hunting for. It's not a unique phenomenon to Damasko or any other brand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STK1200S (Jul 28, 2015)

Well.......thank God for the internet & being able reach out to you gents for invaluable advice and opinion. I truly appreciate it! If this was only 20 years ago I'll be stuck with the books of the local library and the salesperson of the local watch shop! Ive been looking into Damasko for over a year now. I even bought a seiko flieger or sorts that matched the DA36 in size, weight & shape to wear it for a week or so just so i had a better feel of the DA36. I even had it sandblasting to resemble the texture and color of the Damasko. I think i posted pictures of it in one of my first posts on this forum. 

Im going to go with a 3 hand bezel variety with the bracelet. Its pricy but a work of art & worth every penny in my humble opinion. I dont plan on purchasing or even looking at another watch, ever! Im done. This things goung to the grave with me


----------



## STK1200S (Jul 28, 2015)

I like the look of the Damasko bracelet so much I really don't care how it feels! I do know though that it wont be anywhere near as comfortable as the bracelet on the IWC Doppel but then again not many are. Now the game starts looking for a as new example on the pre owned market. I grew up wearing watches & comfortably never took them off & plan on doing the same thing with the Damasko


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

STK1200S said:


> This things goung to the grave with me


This thing will outlast you.

Congrats on the decision. I wish I had made mine two decades ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STK1200S (Jul 28, 2015)

powerband said:


> I wish I had made mine two decades ago.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel the same way


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

STK1200S said:


> Im going to go with a 3 hand bezel variety with the bracelet. Its pricy but a work of art & worth every penny in my humble opinion. I dont plan on purchasing or even looking at another watch, ever! Im done. This things goung to the grave with me


Best of luck with your incoming DA4x, and even more luck with your vow of watchbuying abstinence.

I made the same vow after I bought my DA46 in September 2016. I broke that vow once in late 2016, and earlier this year :roll:. I'm weak.

But I still adore the Damasko - wore it yesterday and I am still amazed by its bulletproof, solid feel (the two watches that came after are kind of fussy and delicate). Not to mention the precision of the bezel and bracelet (get the bracelet, if you can).


----------



## rreimer91 (Apr 18, 2017)

Ha! I wish it was easy to buy them 2nd hand. I was looking for 3 months on Watchrecon and eBay to buy a DA42 or DA46. Finally got tired of waiting and bought a new one at 20% off from the AD in Texas who is no longer going to be a Damasko AD.


----------



## STK1200S (Jul 28, 2015)

whineboy said:


> Best of luck with your incoming DA4x, and even more luck with your vow of watchbuying abstinence.
> 
> I made the same vow after I bought my DA46 in September 2016. I broke that vow once in late 2016, and earlier this year :roll:. I'm weak.
> 
> But I still adore the Damasko - wore it yesterday and I am still amazed by its bulletproof, solid feel (the two watches that came after are kind of fussy and delicate). Not to mention the precision of the bezel and bracelet (get the bracelet, if you can).


I hope your wrong with your watch purchase assessment but i have a feeiling your not. A huge plus for the Damasko is that its German so unless Damasko or another German compony comes out with a Damasko on steroids im not budging i hope! I dont care for Damasko coatings or the generic strap / bracelet link pins. Im already trying to think of ways to give the Damasko a brushed or even a polished finnish & work out a solution for the pins. Its perplexing how & why Damasko over engineered everything except the pins!


----------



## STK1200S (Jul 28, 2015)

rreimer91 said:


> Ha! I wish it was easy to buy them 2nd hand. I was looking for 3 months on Watchrecon and eBay to buy a DA42 or DA46. Finally got tired of waiting and bought a new one at 20% off from the AD in Texas who is no longer going to be a Damasko AD.


I do enjoy the chase but your right. I wont wait too long either. A few months tops and usless i get a killer deal that i doubt id rather deal with a seller state side just to avoid customs & delays.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ungodly large quantity is a vast overstatement. I don't have figures as to total made etc but I would wager that the amount on the used market compared to production figures are lower then most brands, especially microbrands. Also the fact they hold their value so well and the used price isn't far off from the price of a new on usually shows the market isn't flooded like you assume. If it were the used prices would drop drastically which they don't. Compare that to other watches in the $1000-$2000 range from large companies and see the difference. Other German brands like Sinn and Stowa also keep their value similar to Damasko and those to me are seen more on the used market then Damasko is. That's my opinion at least


----------



## Happy Acres (Sep 13, 2009)

"A solution for the pins". What are you talking about??


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> A few questions to see if it helps:
> 
> Do you know how many watches Damasko produces/sells each year?
> Do you know the ratio of used Damaskos for sale / new ones produced?
> ...


You'd be hard-pressed to find out accurate answers to these questions regarding many brands given how secretive the watch industry is in general. I, for one, have not seen the answers to these questions relating to Damasko, and I wonder if Damasko would be willing to answer such questions.



Happy Acres said:


> "A solution for the pins". What are you talking about??


He mentioned his issue regarding the "pins" that Damasko uses in the OP:



STK1200S said:


> Through months of research & many reasons some rational & some not so im leaning heavily towards the Damasko, specifically the DA38 / 44 or 46 on bracket even though perplexingly the weakest part of the Damasko bracelet by country mile is a 5 Cents pin securing it to the watch. Ive been dreaming about doing a custom torx screw setup securing the bracelet to the watch similar to the bracelet links screws!


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

elbilo said:


> For the sake of simplicity, I'll place Damasko owners (perhaps watch enthusiasts in general) into two camps: alphas and betas. The alphas appreciate the watch/brand for what it offers (based on design, tech, value, etc.) and thoughtfully purchase with the intent to keep it. The betas will purchase a watch based on the fanfare, as they want to see what the hype is about and may or may not develop an appreciation. Often, such enthusiasts will purchase a used watch, so they can resell for little to no loss if they don't connect with it. I have seen some Damaskos for sale by 2nd and 3rd owners. In this instance, that 1 watch makes it look like there were 2-3 for sale over a period of time. Also, you don't always know the motivation for selling. Some choose to sell a watch they love to fund a greater necessity. You already acknowledged that Damaskos hold their value well, which to me, says more about the watch than the number of sales listings. I would be more concerned if used models were sold at a greater loss than they currently are.


An interesting argument, but falls completely apart when you replace "Damasko" with just about any other brand, where the points all generally hold true for them as well--all of us, I think, buy to keep, but, as noted, some of us are more easily distracted than others, and may flip them in the continuing search for the perfect one(s).

My own take on Damasko in the aftermarket is that there are in fact very few--I check several markets daily for a few different watches (Rolex, IWC, Ball, Oris, Damasko...). By far, the least represented in the secondary sales market is Damasko--less than a handful used on the bay at any given time, and less than a dozen on Watch Recon, most of which have been posted and reposted many times (while almost all the other brands I listed have far more). So, no, I don't think Damasko is going to the dogs any time soon...


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

I assume you are referring to the springbars that Damasko uses.... that are just like the springbars that nearly every watch brand uses without fail. Though, if I recall correctly, Damasko has started to use a new springbar that separates into two pieces when removed. I think there is a thread somewhere about them. 

If you are concerned about the security of the watch and feel that a regular springbar will fail, you can buy shoulderless springbars that will run the length of the lug hole which makes it very secure. I use them in all of my watches that have lug holes. If something happens that breaks the shoulderless springbar, you may have bigger things to worry about than your watch.


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

The OP's title for this thread is deceiving. So far I've been extremely pleased with my Damasko, the spring bars have not failed, and it is not for sale.


----------



## elbilo (Sep 11, 2011)

timefleas said:


> An interesting argument, but falls completely apart when you replace "Damasko" with just about any other brand, where the points all generally hold true for them as well


Which is exactly why I wrote "perhaps watch enthusiasts in general". My intention wasn't to imply this is exclusively for Damasko. I focused on Damasko since it's the subject of the thread.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Vig2000 said:


> You'd be hard-pressed to find out accurate answers to these questions regarding many brands given how secretive the watch industry is in general. I, for one, have not seen the answers to these questions relating to Damasko, and I wonder if Damasko would be willing to answer such questions.


I'm sure you're right, but without that kind of information there's no way to assess whether they are sold on the secondary market any more often than any other brand.


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

STK1200S said:


> I hope your wrong with your watch purchase assessment but i have a feeiling your not. A huge plus for the Damasko is that its German so unless Damasko or another German compony comes out with a Damasko on steroids im not budging i hope! I dont care for Damasko coatings or the generic strap / bracelet link pins. *Im already trying to think of ways to give the Damasko a brushed or even a polished finnish* & work out a solution for the pins. Its perplexing how & why Damasko over engineered everything except the pins!


Good luck with this, what are you going to use, a diamond file?

I looked on that page you linked to, this http://www.mywatchmart.com/listing/282272-damasko-da44-wbracelet/ will be gone pretty quickly I reckon.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

STK1200S said:


> I hope your wrong with your watch purchase assessment but i have a feeiling your not. A huge plus for the Damasko is that its German so unless Damasko or another German compony comes out with a Damasko on steroids im not budging i hope! I dont care for Damasko coatings or the generic strap / bracelet link pins. Im already trying to think of ways to give the Damasko a brushed or even a polished finnish & work out a solution for the pins. Its perplexing how & why Damasko over engineered everything except the pins!


The pins, I prefer "spring bars", measure 1,8mm and the tops fitting the lug wholes are 0,9mm. Proved to be long-lasting withput failure.

The case in a transition phase is polished....



but not the final product.

Go for the DK 105 if you want it "polished".


----------



## STK1200S (Jul 28, 2015)

kit7 said:


> Good luck with this, what are you going to use, a diamond file?
> 
> I looked on that page you linked to, this http://www.mywatchmart.com/listing/282272-damasko-da44-wbracelet/ will be gone pretty quickly I reckon.


Thank you for the heads up Regarding the watch finnish i hear you brother but if wear or rub marks have been reported i think i can do some damage with a polishing wheel & different grades of rouge. All i can do is play it by ear, do my best & report my findings


----------



## STK1200S (Jul 28, 2015)

stuffler said:


> The pins, I prefer "spring bars", measure 1,8mm and the tops fitting the lug wholes are 0,9mm. Proved to be long-lasting withput failure.
> 
> Go for the DK 105 if you want it "polished".


I really have my heart set on the DA 36 variety with the bracelet. I completely agree with your assessment regarding the bars but im heard headed & love tinkering! I was looking inro something aling these lines for the bars replacement but sitting flush & using the Damasko torxs screws

https://www.amazon.com/Screw-Stainless-Steel-Millimeters-Buckles/dp/B00JYKN15S


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Good luck with tinkering = Abandoning warranty.


----------



## STK1200S (Jul 28, 2015)

stuffler said:


> Good luck with tinkering = Abandoning warranty.


Great point & your correct again but i not worried. Ive thought about this a lot & my reasoning if im correct is that pretty much the only part of the 3 hand Damascos with the ETAs that could possibly go south are the movements themselves. In that event I'll throw in another high grade ETA. This is huge plus point im my humble opinion with the Damasco & one of the major reasons im siding with them. I lucked out not a movement aficionado per say


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

STK1200S said:


> Great point & your correct again but i not worried. Ive thought about this a lot & my reasoning if im correct is that pretty much the only part of the 3 hand Damascos with the ETAs that could possibly go south are the movements themselves. In that event I'll throw in another high grade ETA. This is huge plus point im my humble opinion with the Damasco & one of the major reasons im siding with them. I lucked out not a movement aficionado per say


Hmmm, tinkering with the screws, tinkering with the case's finish, replacing the movement (you can kiss the permanent lubrication system goodbye if you wind up replacing the movement). I guess you can do what you want, and as the cliche goes, "your wrist, your watch, your money." My opinion is that Damaskos are the ultimate German tool watches, wonderfully designed and overengineered as created by their German makers. I feel like it's almost sacrilegious to go forth with such extensive modifications. If you like tinkering with and modding watches, well, then I would dare not attempt horological surgery of any kind on a Damasko, but would instead conduct such experiments using a cheap Seiko as my subject (or victim as the case may be). Aside from the obvious of voiding the warranty with all these mods that you're looking to do, you would in turn be attempting to modify Damasko's quintessentially German DNA. And altering DNA in any sense isn't natural to me, but again, if that's your thing, then your wrist, your watch, your money.


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

Well red rouge is iron oxide... so probably won't be hard enough. White rouge is aluminum oxide, so it'd probably do something. Not so sure about green rouge (chromium oxide). All rouges are pretty fine grit, though.

All I can say is, if you really are thinking about trying something, use the biggest wheel possible, to avoid an uneven finish...

(I'd personally be too afraid )


----------



## STK1200S (Jul 28, 2015)

Vig2000 said:


> Hmmm, tinkering with the screws, tinkering with the case's finish, replacing the movement (you can kiss the permanent lubrication system goodbye if you wind up replacing the movement). I guess you can do what you want, and as the cliche goes, "your wrist, your watch, your money." My opinion is that Damaskos are the ultimate German tool watches, wonderfully designed and overengineered as created by their German makers. I feel like it's almost sacrilegious to go forth with such extensive modifications. If you like tinkering with and modding watches, well, then I would dare not attempt perform any horological surgery on a Damasko, but would instead conduct such experiments using a cheap Seiko as my subject (or victim as the case may be). Aside from the obvious of voiding the warranty with all these mods that you're looking to do, you would in turn be attempting to modify Damasko's quintessentially German DNA. And altering DNA in any sense isn't natural to me, but again, if that's your thing, then your wrist, your watch, your money.


This logic is sound, I appreciative it & happily defer to it. I also hold the German aspects in high regard


----------



## STK1200S (Jul 28, 2015)

Iandk said:


> Well red rouge is iron oxide... so probably won't be hard enough. White rouge is aluminum oxide, so it'd probably do something. Not so sure about green rouge (chromium oxide). All rouges are pretty fine grit, though.
> 
> All I can say is, if you really are thinking about trying something, use the biggest wheel possible, to avoid an uneven finish...
> 
> (I'd personally be too afraid )


Thank you for the tips

Im not afraid & in fact somewhat confident. Ive seen multiple instances of wear marks on tge Damasko bracelets on the used market that were a few shades lighter than Damaskos surface treatment. These marks were obviously caused unintentionally by the owners. The worst i could do is match the wear marks & duplicate it throughout the watch.....i hope! A larger wheel is a great tip and males perfect sense. I'll try the bracelet first & if all goes well will move onto the head. Worst case i can try having the bracelet bead / sand blasted & if that fails then im stuck for now!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Damasko watches aren't hardened on the surface only. That would be Sinn. The ice-hardening process is hardening the case through and through.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Still really don't get it--you like the DA36, but not the case, not the way the strap/bracelet attaches to the case via push pins, not the bracelet (all the steel isn't shiny enough for you), and not the movement, and though these watches are often cited as examples of being among the toughest and most reliable of all the tool watches, and without a single case of push pin failure to date (that I am aware of at least), you think by tinkering you can improve on an already well proven product? What is it about the DA36 that you DO like? The black dial, the yellow seconds hand....?


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Yea this whole thread makes no sense.


----------



## STK1200S (Jul 28, 2015)

timefleas said:


> Still really don't get it--you like the DA36, but not the case, not the way the strap/bracelet attaches to the case via push pins, not the bracelet (all the steel isn't shiny enough for you), and not the movement, and though these watches are often cited as examples of being among the toughest and most reliable of all the tool watches, and without a single case of push pin failure to date (that I am aware of at least), you think by tinkering you can improve on an already well proven product? What is it about the DA36 that you DO like? The black dial, the yellow seconds hand....?


I not only like but love everything about the Damasco. Some just less than others. you are correct in that there has never been a reported pin failure not only on a Damasko but most watches for that matter. I was merely citing my preference or observation & thinking out loud, engaging the community to help me come to an understanding or conclusion. in the spirit of the over engineered Damasko the pin is indeed one of the very few things that hasnt received the Damasko magic & it was worth a debate in my opinion.

I do appreciate what Damasko has done but i do prefer a brushed or polished finnish. I suppose that if im successful in transforming the watch in this manner I will truly have my dream watch and if I'm not I can never kick myself for not trying


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Would you please try to avoid double postings. It's for the third time now I deleted you double posts.
TIA


----------



## STK1200S (Jul 28, 2015)

I will and thank you.


----------



## elbilo (Sep 11, 2011)

Have you tried contacting Damasko to see if you can have your watch assembled with a case that's in its polished (pre-blasted) state?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Damasko won't do.


----------



## STK1200S (Jul 28, 2015)

elbilo said:


> Have you tried contacting Damasko to see if you can have your watch assembled with a case that's in its polished (pre-blasted) state?


Good call but it looks like it wont happen at any rate


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

STK1200S said:


> Good call but it looks like it wont happen at any rate


Probably not. Damasko does indeed customize, but minor aesthetic customization only, I'm afraid. I'm relatively certain that they would decline your request to mess around with the case or spring bars.

I will say this, however: If you decide to go rouge and customize on your own, I would be very curious to see your results. Perhaps you should start a thread, documenting your customization journey from beginning to end.


----------



## STK1200S (Jul 28, 2015)

Vig2000 said:


> Probably not. Damasko does indeed customize, but minor aesthetic customization only, I'm afraid. I'm relatively certain that they would decline your request to mess around with the case or spring bars.
> 
> I will say this, however: If you decide to go rouge and customize on your own, I would be very curious to see your results. Perhaps you should start a thread, documenting your customization journey from beginning to end.


I will. Im sure i could use the guidance of the community along the way


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

City74 said:


> Yea this whole thread makes no sense.


I think the direction of the topic has changed a few times since the first post...


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Iandk said:


> I think the direction of the topic has changed a few times since the first post...


Yes, and it's becoming more interesting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

If somebody going to perform "horological surgery" (love this term) on a Damasko, I too would surely wanna see the outcome.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I wonder if the OP ever found his victim, er Damasko watch? Kind of interested to see what he ends up doing to it. Sounds like the kind of guy who's gonna do whatever he wants and to he** with it. Reminds me a little of my late grandfather.

I'm bookmarking it just to see if he comes back.


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

I sold my Da 47 Black a year ago to a guy here in Alberta Canada who promptly sold it to another gent in the USA who promptly sold it to a guy in Europe. I knew it was my watch from a scratch i had got on the Damest coating of the bezel. Watches come and watches go once you sell it your baby is gone.


----------

